# Pic Request of angles finished with Flushers



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have looked over some threads and found some good pics of angles finished with a flusher where the mud was applied with a compound tube. However I would like to see some finished angles where the mud was applied with either a wool roller or the infamous dunny brush. Reason being is I will be finishing my brothers house in a couple months and will have to be doing the work after I get off work so I don't want to be there all night. My plan for his house now is to run my banjo and wipe everything by hand. Then use my boxes for the flats/butts (buttboards) and run a flusher behind a wool roller or dunny brush. I don't really want to buy a compound tube and applicator head if I don't absolutely have to. Also I'm not 100% on what size flusher head I will be using yet, either a 3.5" or a 4". Going to buy either a BTE or a Blueline Straight Glazer also.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

How the hell have you been finishing your jobs up until now!? :blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How the hell have you been finishing your jobs up until now!? :blink:


lol I grew up hand finishing . Only thing we ever really used was a banjo. To be honest, all of our finishers only use boxes and banjos. They box the flats and load the butts, then go back and hand finish the butts out. Everything else is hand finished including the angles :yes:. I have never used an anglehead or flusher in my life. Heck I have only seen them run a handful of times. But I would like to get a flusher and see how it goes.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> lol I grew up hand finishing . Only thing we ever really used was a banjo. To be honest, all of our finishers only use boxes and banjos. They box the flats and load the butts, then go back and hand finish the butts out. Everything else is hand finished including the angles :yes:. I have never used an anglehead or flusher in my life. Heck I have only seen them run a handful of times. But I would like to get a flusher and see how it goes.


Yuck....angles by hand!? .....
So how do you apply your tapes!?
Apply them with a banjo and then wipe them by hand!?!?!? 
Oh my F.....How the hell do you survive!? Get a friggen roller and flusher! What the hells wrong with you guys...That's disgusting...
Really!? Im blown away right now....I dont know what to say...
I feel bad for you...

Thats like your boarders drywall an entire house and only screw off the perimiter of each sheet and then hand you a screwdriver and say "Here you go! Finish the rest by hand"

That's how essential my corner tools are to my angles. I wouldn't be in business without them. 
It doesn't even matter which method you decide to go with!
CP tube, corner box, mud runner...any are better and faster than by hand!

It blows my mind that you dont even have a compound tube!
I have 3 of them!...wow...just wow...
Heck! If you're too cheap to buy a corner attachment for the tube, just squeeze the mud into the corner with just the ball. Works great like that as well!
You'll get a nice thick bead of mud in the corner and your flusher can pull it out and feather it appropriately. 
I've done that lots as well. That way you dont have to keep popping the head on and off to fill it up everytime. Just stick your ball in the corner and run a nice even bead. Done and done! A decent tube is what!? 150$!? You can't afford to not have that....you just cant...
I just dont understand....


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

No one in my area runs tools occasional banjo. I pull out a bazooka and they goeveryone does angles by hand so I learned to shut up and keep my tools to myself and do houses in 3 days not 6


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> No one in my area runs tools occasional banjo. I pull out a bazooka and they goeveryone does angles by hand so I learned to shut up and keep my tools to myself and do houses in 3 days not 6


That blows my mind...that people still do angles by hand....
WHY!? Do they know what year this is!?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Stubborn old bitchy. They wonder why they make no money at it. I've tried to convert a few guys they say there too old to change now.so I don't bother anymore


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Pt shouldn't you be letting us in on your big plans with brandon or are you too sleepy:sleep1:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> lol I grew up hand finishing . Only thing we ever really used was a banjo. To be honest, all of our finishers only use boxes and banjos. They box the flats and load the butts, then go back and hand finish the butts out. Everything else is hand finished including the angles :yes:. I have never used an anglehead or flusher in my life. Heck I have only seen them run a handful of times. But I would like to get a flusher and see how it goes.


Didn't you say before that your finishers aren't allowed to use angle boxes? :blink:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

:yawn:come on moose boy now I'm getting sleepy


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> No one in my area runs tools occasional banjo. I pull out a bazooka and they goeveryone does angles by hand so I learned to shut up and keep my tools to myself and do houses in 3 days not 6


See 2buck if your system is down you can finish houses in 3 days but 4-5 sounds more reasonable..... Also doing corners by hand yuck even a adjustable corner trowel works to speed it up i was doing that before being blessed with flushers and now a angle box.....as for tubes I have 2 can am and bte but thinking of getting tape pro to try out and I have 3 applicators ..... You don't have to take them off and on just put it in suck up a little bang it on the bucket to release air lock or shake it a couple times works for me


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I spent all day finish flushing corners, Didnt get any pics, And pts right in what he says.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> See 2buck if your system is down you can finish houses in 3 days but 4-5 sounds more reasonable..... Also doing corners by hand yuck even a adjustable corner trowel works to speed it up i was doing that before being blessed with flushers and now a angle box.....as for tubes I have 2 can am and bte but thinking of getting tape pro to try out and I have 3 applicators ..... You don't have to take them off and on just put it in suck up a little bang it on the bucket to release air lock or shake it a couple times works for me


4-5 days would seem more reasonable but not profitable prices are really down here. So day 1 tape bead and coat day 2 3rd coat day 3 sand touch up and out the door


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Didn't you say before that your finishers aren't allowed to use angle boxes? :blink:


Yes I did say that. The angleheads just didn't seem to come out as nice once painted and I was the guy going back to point it up. All of our houses are big custom builds and hand finishing the angle seems to make for a bit better job.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yuck....angles by hand!? .....
> So how do you apply your tapes!?
> Apply them with a banjo and then wipe them by hand!?!?!?
> Oh my F.....How the hell do you survive!? Get a friggen roller and flusher! What the hells wrong with you guys...That's disgusting...
> ...


I have actually never even seen a compount tube :sweatdrop: let alone someone using one. I have asked all of our finishers if they know what a compound tube is and they look at me like I'm dumb. Honestly I could see where using a roller and flusher for my tapes would be a lot slower than wiping by hand, but perhaps not as square? Either way I'm only trying to get my feet wet here as I don't finish big shacks anymore. Generally the stuff that I finish out personally is around 20-30 sheets. I don't really need any angle tools, but I would like to speed up my work when my brothers house is ready for rock. Even his house may not be worth it as it will only be about 250-260 boards. Just wanted to see some results of you guys using a wool roller or dunny brush on the finish coat.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I have actually never even seen a compount tube :sweatdrop: let alone someone using one. I have asked all of our finishers if they know what a compound tube is and they look at me like I'm dumb. Honestly I could see where using a roller and flusher for my tapes would be a lot slower than wiping by hand, but perhaps not as square? Either way I'm only trying to get my feet wet here as I don't finish big shacks anymore. Generally the stuff that I finish out personally is around 20-30 sheets. I don't really need any angle tools, but I would like to speed up my work when my brothers house is ready for rock. Even his house may not be worth it as it will only be about 250-260 boards. Just wanted to see some results of you guys using a wool roller or dunny brush on the finish coat.


I tell you what, there is no way in hell would I even start a house of that size with nothing but a banjo!! I know you're doing it for family but how long, working only evenings, is that gonna take you? Using auto tools especially corner roller, angle heads and angle box is absolutely critical in my process. Even on small jobs that I wipe by hand I still use the angle roller to set and square the tape! Give the tools a chance you might like em!! Who knows you may cross over to the dark side one day!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> I tell you what, there is no way in hell would I even start a house of that size with nothing but a banjo!! I know you're doing it for family but how long, working only evenings, is that gonna take you? Using auto tools especially corner roller, angle heads and angle box is absolutely critical in my process. Even on small jobs that I wipe by hand I still use the angle roller to set and square the tape! Give the tools a chance you might like em!! Who knows you may cross over to the dark side one day!!


I'm very supportive of tool usage, but I don't do enough production work to need them. As far as the banjo goes it is only marginally slower than a bazooka. I know with 2 guys running a banjo our crews can tape a 500 board house in a day and put the bead on :yes:. That is fast enough for me lol.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I'm very supportive of tool usage, but I don't do enough production work to need them. As far as the banjo goes it is only marginally slower than a bazooka. I know with 2 guys running a banjo our crews can tape a 500 board house in a day and put the bead on :yes:. That is fast enough for me lol.


And then take 2 weeks to finish the angles by hand....:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1SlVSFsNuU


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> I'm very supportive of tool usage, but I don't do enough production work to need them. As far as the banjo goes it is only marginally slower than a bazooka. I know with 2 guys running a banjo our crews can tape a 500 board house in a day and put the bead on :yes:. That is fast enough for me lol.


Banjo only marginally slower than a bazooka?!? Ok if you say so!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Banjo only marginally slower than a bazooka?!? Ok if you say so!!


Give this guy a banjo...:whistling2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCkqpr4GBEg


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Give this guy a banjo...:whistling2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCkqpr4GBEg


Give moore a better avatar :whistling2:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

moore said:


> Give this guy a banjo...:whistling2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCkqpr4GBEg


Ok and I'm sure he'd make one hell of a mess with that also!! Those joints were humped even before he threw another coat on em...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Give moore a better avatar :whistling2:


When I was a kid ...I was in love with Mortisha!!!!:yes: 

My Mom said I was SICK! But I just liked the way she shuffled around in that slim cut dress...Oh yeah!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Ok and I'm sure he'd make one hell of a mess with that also!! Those joints were humped even before he threw another coat on em...


No time for knife check Mountain...The man is rollin!!!
Hey!! 82.000 views! :whistling2: 

The bead was still wet from the block coat


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PT some folks can do angles by hand just fine and actually is easier to sand, no run back for three ways, myself I flush for good reasons, it pulls the tape in a straighter line and takes out some messy framing wood bends slight of course, with the right sand paper to mud brand sanding is not that bad


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> PT some folks can do angles by hand just fine and actually is easier to sand, no run back for three ways, myself I flush for good reasons, it pulls the tape in a straighter line and takes out some messy framing wood bends slight of course, with the right sand paper to mud brand sanding is not that bad


BINGO!!! You are 100% right about that Joe! 100% 

A Machine head or tin head will straighten out an angle better than any done by hand!:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> PT some folks can do angles by hand just fine and actually is easier to sand, no run back for three ways, myself I flush for good reasons, it pulls the tape in a straighter line and takes out some messy framing wood bends slight of course, with the right sand paper to mud brand sanding is not that bad


Your right Joe, Ive been using flushers to finish lately, They do make there own line, And cover tapes and leave more mud in the corner that can be sanded to crisp line later on, So far im liking what i see, Its slower and more shoving than a runner but only a little and the end result is nice.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And then take 2 weeks to finish the angles by hand....:blink:


In all honestly it won't take much longer. When they do the second coat they run the angles on one side and on the other when they skim it so everything works out well. Most of our houses are in the 300-400 board range and they will tape it all out in a day, then they will bed it in a day, then they will skim it in a day. Just the system they and myself are used to. But I'm not against using angle tools as long as they come out in good shape :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Moore, I have seen all those vids. I am looking for a close up view of angles finished with a flusher after mud is applied with a roller or dunny brush. I have seen the video of the dunny brush used while taping, but I would like to see the skim coat.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mountain Man said:


> Banjo only marginally slower than a bazooka?!? Ok if you say so!!


Apparently "the finisher" hasn't seen this vid....and that wasn't running either.
http://youtu.be/ZRV76P4XamY


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Apparently "the finisher" hasn't seen this vid....and that wasn't running either.
> http://youtu.be/ZRV76P4XamY


I'm well aware of the capabilities of a bazooka as we have a crew that uses one, but they still will only get a house taped in a day just like the guys using banjos. What you have to think about is there is usually 2-3 guys running banjos in their own sections of the house so they can put up way more tape than 1 guy running a zook. Another thing is all of our houses are big customs with big high foyers, coffered ceilings, and other high areas which makes it easier for use with a banjo. Not knocking a bazooka as I know it is a big time production tool, but if one bazooka runner was trying to compete with 2-3 banjo guys then he would get run over :yes:. Either way beats the heck out of hand taping though :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

There is room in this world for both tools. A tube is no fun on a scaffolding.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

You can't compare 2-3 guys taping at the same time with banjo's in the same way ad one guy running a bazooka .... You would have to put 2-3 guys running bazooka to which would kick the crap outta banjos.... We can run our tapes till we run out of mud and wipe down fill up and do another 90+ feet of tape .... Banjo is not even close to a bazooka


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Banjos are shorter and you can sing with them when played. :whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I understand that yea they are smaller so better jn tight areas but still the speed the bazooka can go compared to the banjo I can go back and still use the bazooka for all the small tapes and tighter areas .... You just need to know how to use it that's all.... Don't get me wrong I wouldn't mind one for the smaller jobs ..... even the time it saves from having to go on stilts for 9-10' ceilings and running the angles is no comparison ..... Only someone who had run both can truly weigh in on this debate


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We pull out the bazooka even on a one room job. Hard to beat the speed and it is cleaner for the guy running it, than a banjo. I started out taping by hand and I am pretty fast and neat. Then I ran a banjo for many years and I am pretty fast and neat. I wear a glove on my left hand to pull the tape. Then I don't get so much on me. BUT the bazooka is in a league all it's own. (for speed and clean)


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Exactly what I was saying the speed is worth it and also at the end of the day cleaner..... I think the finisher should just pick up some tin flushers before you spend the money on angle heads..... And pick up a compound tube go to a pawnshop if you don't want to buy new


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> There is room in this world for both tools. A tube is no fun on a scaffolding.


I Just did a 24 foot tall gymnasium and taped the whole thing with a bazooka! One person driving the man lift and me running the gun! Not quite scaffolding but still glad I wasn't running a banjo!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mountain Man said:


> I Just did a 24 foot tall gymnasium and taped the whole thing with a bazooka! One person driving the man lift and me running the gun! Not quite scaffolding but still glad I wasn't running a banjo!!


The dust is so thick on my banjo somewhere in the shop, I doubt I would recognize it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My advice to you is, buy the tube and a set of flushers. If at the end of your brother's job you don't like them, or feel that you won't incorporate them into your real work. Sell them. No harm no foul. All your questions answered.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> I Just did a 24 foot tall gymnasium and taped the whole thing with a bazooka! One person driving the man lift and me running the gun! Not quite scaffolding but still glad I wasn't running a banjo!!


 So how long did it take ?? From setup to wash?Maybe a couple hrs with a banjo ( Basketball courts?)


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Set up what set up geez put pump in bucket use gooseneck if you want clean up ....quick trip to car wash or garden hose and spray it down done ..... I really dont understand why you guys are saying the banjo can keep up... The simple fact you can reach 10' ceilings and tape flats and angles and banjo you have to jump on stilts. So set up on and clean up for banjo would be similar


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont get me wrong, a bazooka is a great tool, but is not a needed tool . If Finisher is gettin the tape on in a day ( we do too) with a banjo then why change. Just another tool that can break and leave you useless. When was the last time you heard of a banjo break down? Banjo is way cleaner, not only for the wiper but the job as a whole. With banjos you dont carry around 15 pounds of wiping mud spillin all over , dumpin back in bucket mass amounts, wiping 2 feet at a time , fixing blisters and dry tapes. The only thing a zook is faster at is dispensing tape. Not wiping tape .


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

fr8train said:


> My advice to you is, buy the tube and a set of flushers. If at the end of your brother's job you don't like them, or feel that you won't incorporate them into your real work. Sell them. No harm no foul. All your questions answered.


Agree. And probably one of us would buy them before you got the last word written that you want to sell them. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I'm well aware of the capabilities of a bazooka as we have a crew that uses one, but they still will only get a house taped in a day just like the guys using banjos. What you have to think about is there is usually 2-3 guys running banjos in their own sections of the house so they can put up way more tape than 1 guy running a zook. Another thing is all of our houses are big customs with big high foyers, coffered ceilings, and other high areas which makes it easier for use with a banjo. Not knocking a bazooka as I know it is a big time production tool, but if one bazooka runner was trying to compete with 2-3 banjo guys then he would get run over :yes:. Either way beats the heck out of hand taping though :thumbsup:


If your men run all the angles by hand then how do they wipe down the angle tape behind the zook? By hand?:blink: I didn't think you could do that...But I've never run a zook .


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> If your men run all the angles by hand then how do they wipe down the angle tape behind the zook? By hand?:blink: I didn't think you could do that...But I've never run a zook .


Don't matter how you get the tape in the angles, you can still wipe them by hand. And the one crew that uses a zook runs a roller over them and then wipes by hand.

Also I wasn't trying to start a zook vs. banjo thread. Just want to see a pic of what I asked for :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Don't matter how you get the tape in the angles, you can still wipe them by hand. And the one crew that uses a zook runs a roller over them and then wipes by hand.
> 
> Also I wasn't trying to start a zook vs. banjo thread. Just want to see a pic of what I asked for :thumbsup:


Here's the only pic I could find in my folders, I can take some pics tomorrow if you want thefinisher.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Any pic is helpful. Now lets turn this thread into which flusher is best :thumbup:. Basically my only options are the BTE flushers or the Blueline (tapepro) flushers. Both will run me about $150 including the handles. Commence the argument :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm no pro ! Some angles I flushed in a garage .


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Those look nice and clean.
Done with the flusher or angle head?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Any pic is helpful. Now lets turn this thread into which flusher is best :thumbup:. Basically my only options are the BTE flushers or the Blueline (tapepro) flushers. Both will run me about $150 including the handles. Commence the argument :jester:


That's not even a debate!
Blueline/Tapepro hands down. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Any pic is helpful. Now lets turn this thread into which flusher is best :thumbup:. Basically my only options are the BTE flushers or the Blueline (tapepro) flushers. Both will run me about $150 including the handles. Commence the argument :jester:


Hard to say, the two standards were always BTE or Can-am.

I think Icerock owns both, he might be able to answer for you. I didn't even know there were 2 different company's making the tin heads for the longest time. I always thought it was just can-am, then one day found out there was a BTE.

For example, I went to my supply house last week to get a 3.5 can-am, and my supply guy said can't do that, I'm switching back to BTE. So I was like, ok, give me a 3.5 BTE flusher when they come in

I can tell you in a week or 2 which 3.5 head I like better when I get the new BTE. One thing I like with the BTE (if they still do it) is you can adjust the runners. One thing I can say about the Can-am, is I think I got 2 years and then some service out of it. With the BTE, think I would only get a year out of it, but I could get it to wipe tighter than the can-am, which is better.

I think you might find guys saying they like both. When you get digging into the tin heads, you will find there are so many different types. Some have wheels on them, some the runners sit out more, or sit in more, there's so many combinations you can do, and some heads are meant for flushing, some for wiping.

I can't speak for tapepro, never used them, but keep away from circle brand (think thats the name) and there's another brand called wall something. basically BTE and Can-am were always the 2 standards.

I recommend you get a 3" wiper to start with, their the ones with out the hole in them:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Those look nice and clean.
> Done with the flusher or angle head?


who me? :blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> who me? :blink:


Well the garage you showed looks great. And as far as your avatar picture goes, well.... I wished you worked for me if that is really you! Whew!:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

A little birdie told me Columbia flushers are on the way, no idea when though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Well the garage you showed looks great. And as far as your avatar picture goes, well.... I wished you worked for me if that is really you! Whew!:thumbsup:


In the garage I hand taped the angles ..
Next day applied the mud with compound tube then flushed with a 2.5 tin head..
Then sanded the piss out of em!....They turned out good.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rebuilt three angle heads this morning. Had broken blades on one and the others were bad out of square. My angles weren't looking so good.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> In the garage I hand taped the angles ..
> Next day applied the mud with compound tube then flushed with a 2.5 tin head..
> Then sanded the piss out of em!....They turned out good.:yes:


Strange

This isn't me just talking, but in my neck of the woods.......

If a taper for some reason got sent in to finish a house or unit that a hand taper did, and he/she installed all the angle tapes by hand, the machine tapers will flip out:yes:

I've had to do it before, and it's just a lot of fixing. The tin heads seem to perform better than the angle heads when fixing over hand work. But most times it is a coat, sand the crap out of them, then coat them again (double flushing them out).

To truly appreciate any type angle finishing head (tin or angle head), it's probably more important they get used when installing tape:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If a taper for some reason got sent in to finish a house or unit that a hand taper did, and he/she installed all the angle tapes by hand, the machine tapers will flip out






Going in behind me wouldn't be that big a deal. My angles are a true 90.



Oh chit!! Did I say that?? LOL!!!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

chris said:


> So how long did it take ?? From setup to wash?Maybe a couple hrs with a banjo ( Basketball courts?)


Ya basketball court and misc area. It was 300 sheets with almost half on the lid. It took me all damn day to tape. Lift work is slow and I'm not sure that the bazooka saved me much time over what it would have taken with a banjo. Truth be told I don't even own a banjo and am just more comfortable with a gun. I have taped houses with a banjo but would never go back. All tools have their place.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Strange
> 
> This isn't me just talking, but in my neck of the woods.......
> 
> ...


The only way that I will pump angles with angle head and box after wiped by hand is if I rolled them. Straight hand wiped angles are usually all out of square and the angle head will either load or scrape!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> The only way that I will pump angles with angle head and box after wiped by hand is if I rolled them. Straight hand wiped angles are usually all out of square and the angle head will either load or scrape!!


Okay, I should of said a angle rolled then wiped with a angle head:thumbup:..... but you know what I'm saying.

There can be guys out there, who install their tape by hand, buy a angle head/tin head, try flushing over their work with it, then proclaim the angle head is junk, and their method of doing them by hand is better.

They need to follow the proper steps to see the value of the tool they purchased:thumbup:

Thefinisher should do okay though, since he already states he (his hired hands) use a zook and roller, but wipe their tapes by hand. He should be impressed when he starts using a angle head, when he buys one............. then he can preach to Moore on how he should tape:whistling2:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Okay, I should of said a angle rolled then wiped with a angle head:thumbup:..... but you know what I'm saying.
> 
> There can be guys out there, who install their tape by hand, buy a angle head/tin head, try flushing over their work with it, then proclaim the angle head is junk, and their method of doing them by hand is better.
> 
> ...


Ya if they got the roller they might as well be using an angle head!! They'll love it!! Idk but I been a straight machine taper since the day I got my first set of Columbia Taping Tools! that's when I'm making $$$


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Okay, I should of said a angle rolled then wiped with a angle head:thumbup:..... but you know what I'm saying.
> 
> There can be guys out there, who install their tape by hand, buy a angle head/tin head, try flushing over their work with it, then proclaim the angle head is junk, and their method of doing them by hand is better.
> 
> ...


Won't be using a zook or any of our hired help on my brothers house. Will just be myself and mainly my brother and perhaps my dad if we can con him into getting on the stilts :jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> Ya if they got the roller they might as well be using an angle head!! They'll love it!! Idk but I been a straight machine taper since the day I got my first set of Columbia Taping Tools! that's when I'm making $$$


They have angle heads, but a hand finished angle seems to come out a bit nicer so we have them run the angles by hand on our big custom houses. Our finishers have admitted themselves that the angle heads won't come out quite as nice as hand finished.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

thefinisher said:


> They have angle heads, but a hand finished angle seems to come out a bit nicer so we have them run the angles by hand on our big custom houses. Our finishers have admitted themselves that the angle heads won't come out quite as nice as hand finished.


Then I submit, that their heads aren't adjusted properly. Don't get me wrong, we get some angles that need some extra love by hand. However, we can usually identify them while taping and make sure we get it while blocking.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

After hand finishing angles for nearly thirty years I thought that my angles were great, and in reality they were. I was very dubious as to whether they could be duplicated by a machine. And now I cant imagine going back to hand finishing them. The angles remind me of railway lines the edges are so straight and parallel. You can not achieve those straight lines by hand. After painting you would not pick the difference. But before :yes:.

And I agree with Fr8train. Their angle heads need tuning.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll have to agree, if you can't get a superb finish with an anglehead then there must be something wrong with the anglehead, you can get a near perfect corner by hand doing one side at a time but your knife will follow the shape of the board where an anglehead will help balance out and center the join more, a corner trowel has a similar effect.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Found these while searching for PAs angle boxing vid. Originally posted by Moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

angle boxing ..I found it ...but no vid!!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> angle boxing ..I found it ...but no vid!!!


Ya know, I even looked in that thread, just glanced over it, didn't see a vid, so I thought, eh wrong thread!

So, Moore, have you added a smaller head to your Columbia 3.5?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this the one that you want :whistling2:.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That's the one! I was using my wife's iPad earlier. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur4_5ai7wrA
Don't mind me, just messing around with different embedding methods to see if I can get it to work.

Seems they (youtube) took out the "use the long link" option. That is what we needed to use on here to get the embeds to work

http://youtu.be/ur4_5ai7wrA


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It took a bit of figuring. I found the original post, clicked to quote it. Then cut and pasted the link. Sir Mixalot pointed out that the links to vids appear when you quote previous posts.


----------

